# German National VISA - Blue Card



## anilkumar10 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi All,

i have applied for German National VISA - Blue Card Category.
i submitted my application on 24th Nov. 2016

i even has ZAV approval. still no mail or phone call from embassy.



Please let me know how many days does german consulate in Bangalore take to issue a VISA


----------



## vibhory2j (Oct 11, 2014)

anilkumar10 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i have applied for German National VISA - Blue Card Category.
> i submitted my application on 24th Nov. 2016
> ...


Hello Anil - could you share how ZAV approval was obtained?


----------



## anilkumar10 (Dec 7, 2016)

vibhory2j said:


> Hello Anil - could you share how ZAV approval was obtained?


my new company sent from germany


----------



## vibhory2j (Oct 11, 2014)

anilkumar10 said:


> my new company sent from germany


That's Great! Do you mind sharing your experience during visa interview (questions asked etc) as mine is scheduled next week?

Regards.


----------



## anilkumar10 (Dec 7, 2016)

vibhory2j said:


> That's Great! Do you mind sharing your experience during visa interview (questions asked etc) as mine is scheduled next week?
> 
> Regards.


where i am working
how i came to know abt this company
what is the salary
for how many years is ur contract valid


----------



## Jinabegum (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Anil,

Thanks for your information, Please let me know, how do I contact you ?
I am looking for some information on the documentation and my slot is on Dec 19th i.e. next week in chennai.


----------

